
Amazon makes grocery delivery free for Prime members - amoudi
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/29/business/amazon-fresh-grocery-delivery-free/index.html
======
s09dfhks
whats their angle here? Gather data about customer's unhealthy eating habits
and sell that to insurance companies? Show sports-related ads to people who
eat healthier?

~~~
aeternum
Amazon Fresh is easier to automate. I was surprised the pushed Whole Foods
delivery in the first place, they were basically using the instacart model
where a personal shopper grabs everything, very labor intensive.

The deliver straight from warehouse model has strong potential to be more
efficient than a grocery store, even with free delivery.

------
tazard
Need to get rid of all that expired inventory somehow I guess

